# Found PFD on San Juan Above Mexican Hat



## NorthernAZ (Apr 4, 2011)

I found a PFD on the San Juan above Mexican Hat on 4/18/11.

Send me a convincing description and I'll send it to you.


----------



## NorthernAZ (Apr 4, 2011)

PFD was claimed by owner, 

Thanks


----------

